# Philadelphia



## printman2000 (Jul 11, 2010)

We have visited DC, Boston and New York without renting a car because the public train systems were extensive enough to get everywhere we wanted to visit.

I was wondering what people's opinion of Philadelphia's Septa. Is the rail system extensive enough to get to most of the places a tourist would want to get? It is hard to tell from just looking at maps.

Thanks!


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 11, 2010)

printman2000 said:


> We have visited DC, Boston and New York without renting a car because the public train systems were extensive enough to get everywhere we wanted to visit.
> 
> I was wondering what people's opinion of Philadelphia's Septa. Is the rail system extensive enough to get to most of the places a tourist would want to get? It is hard to tell from just looking at maps.
> 
> Thanks!


Craig - I know this won't help you, but perhaps someone else on the forum.

The great thing about riding in Philly is - I showed them my Medicare card and rode for free!!


----------



## Donctor (Jul 11, 2010)

printman2000 said:


> We have visited DC, Boston and New York without renting a car because the public train systems were extensive enough to get everywhere we wanted to visit.
> 
> I was wondering what people's opinion of Philadelphia's Septa. Is the rail system extensive enough to get to most of the places a tourist would want to get? It is hard to tell from just looking at maps.
> 
> Thanks!


SEPTA's regional rail is extensive. The 'L'/subway network is not (two lines, one of which has an additional spur branch). The bus network is pretty extensive, though many routes have narrow service hours and/or inconvenient headways. Center City and University City tend to be pretty well covered by the Market-Frankford 'El', Subway-Surface trolley lines, and (debatably) SEPTA buses.

The SEPTA system map also serves as a Philadelphia street map, so it can be overwhelming.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Jul 11, 2010)

You can take a vacation to Philadelphia without a car, in fact without even boarding SEPTA. If you get a hotel in the downtown area, there are many sights and attractions within walking distance or a short taxi ride.

SEPTA itself however is one of the Philly attractions that might be of interest to you if you like trains.

Take a walk around 30th St. Station, and catch one of the commuter lines to Suburban Station and Market East. The whole underground complex of downtown Philadelphia is fascinating.

You've also got subways, elevated, and streetcars to ride. You've got connections to NJ Transit and Atlantic City too. Don't miss the historic Zoo interlocking.

Philadelphia is pretty much as good as it gets for variety and living history of rail transit in the US.


----------



## amamba (Jul 25, 2010)

Philadelphia is a fabulous walking city. If you stay downtown, you can absolutely take the subway from 30th street station (market street line) to downtown or a $10 taxi ride. Once you are downtown you can walk to all major tourist attractions. Have a great time - I love philly! There is a lovely club acela in PHL as well.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 27, 2010)

Living outside of PHL we offer so much as far as public transit. Our Regional Rails were just renamed from example (R6 Norristown to the Manayunk/Norristown Line) Manayunk is a nightlife hot spot in the city. It's towards the outskirts but neat. You can take any regional rail train to Suburban Station which is near city hall, and Market East which is close to Old City where the liberty bell and independence hall is located. Also the Constitution Center is close to the liberty bell. Those are the main stations in the city. Also worth the trip is a ride along the Paoli/Thorndale Line. Ardmore, Wayne, and Villanova are neat little towns. In Wayne I suggest Bravo Pizza if you want something quick. If you want something a little more fancy Christopher's is a few feet down from there and also has good food. But there is alot to do in the Philadelphia area and Public transit is the best way to go.

Steve


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Decided to go West coast next summer but will be considering Phili in 2012.


----------

